

Ask HN: Best program ideas/api to learn python - grumps

So let me preface this with, I know there's lots of resources for learning code.  That's not the issue. I have the basics but I need to start writing applications/scripts/programs to learn faster.  What I'm asking for, is there an API or some basic programs that anyone would suggest I start "practicing" with?
======
acron0
I learnt Python about 18 months ago when a friend of mine handed me a Django
book. In retrospect it was an absolutely fantastic way to learn Python,
especially if you are already familiar with another language or two.

<http://www.djangobook.com/en/2.0/>

------
rednum
I think that Python Koans[1] may be useful for you - I learned some non-
obvious features of language from them.

[1] <https://github.com/gregmalcolm/python_koans>

------
RodgerTheGreat
The most straightforward answers are Project Euler[1] or Rosetta Code[2]. What
are you interested in _making_?

    
    
      [1] http://projecteuler.net/
      [2] http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Programming_Tasks

~~~
grumps
Thanks for the responses.

I took fortran in college (I'm really not that old, 27). I'm really interested
in doing something with photography... not sure what exactly yet.

